# Motif application



## yim (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a newbie & using 8.0 stable will Motif Window Manager. It seems lack of Motif application from ports tree like Moxfm, MXterm which still can be download from internet.
Anyone will take effort to port more Motif application becomes parts of the current ports tree ?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2009)

Errr.. You do realize moxfm hasn't been updated in about 10 years?


----------



## yim (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes... I know it hasn't been updated for a long time...
Beside this, seems most BSD/Linux user prefer using GNOME,KDE,XFCE more then Motif...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 4, 2009)

yim said:
			
		

> Beside this, seems most BSD/Linux user prefer using GNOME,KDE,XFCE more then Motif...


Who doesn't? Motif looks and feels ancient.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 4, 2009)

yim said:
			
		

> Yes... I know it hasn't been updated for a long time...
> Beside this, seems most BSD/Linux user prefer using GNOME,KDE,XFCE more then Motif...



Most? Most BSD users prefer windows managers. The more choice the better even if it's 'ancient' software


----------

